# Lost Nature



## Pedro Rosa (9 Jan 2015)

*LOST NATURE (60l)*
by Pedro Rosa






*SETUP*

*Aquarium ADA 60P (60x30x36cm)*

*Date: *21 to 28 december, 2014

*Filter*
Eheim Ecco Pro 300
Lilly pipes ADA P4

*Heating*
Hydor external 200w
Termometro ADA

*CO2*
TMC 567g Pressurized, Solenoid Valve
ADA type 3 Diffuser
Gush drop checker

*Lights*
Aquaeden Solstar 4x24w (apenas duas ligadas - 6500k+8000k.)

*Substrate* Ada
Équo Vigor Plus (fértil)
Équo Bio-Soil (ativador biológico)
Équo Terra Nera Fine (solo tropical)
ADA La Plata Sand

*Hardscape*
30 Kg Spirit Stone
Troncos colhidos na natureza 7 meses antes

*Tropica Plants*
Hemianthus callitrichoides ('Cuba')
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'
Fontinalis antipyretica ('Willow')
Riccardia chamedryfolia

*Description:*
This one gave me some work 
I used ~30kg os Spirit Stones (a large number of stones) and i tried a difficult layout.
The hardscape have a large impact on the aquarium.
I used wood (caught on nature) to give a more natural look.

I used almost one week to make it (only some hours daily) and i used a lot of silicone for stones and wood.

No stem plants but three carpet plants and two mosses.
I’ll see in the near future if i need some more plants to give different textures and colors.

I used a different substrate from EQUO, an Italian company (have been using ADA Amazonia/Power Sand for some years).
This was a challenge from my friend Rui Alves from Aquaeden Shop.
I’m pretty happy with it. Clear and crystal water from day 1.

I’m using EI ferts from the end of first week and 50% water change two times per week.

Filter was wet but stopped for two months so i think that it was a full reset. But everything is ok.
I use only ADA Bio Rio on the filter.

There are some diatoms from two days ago. It should mean that the ammonia is present and all is going normally.

No tests!

And now some photos (2014.12.27)… from some details 
More images and a step-by-step video soon.

Just a small preview video…


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Jan 2015)

looking good pedro


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Jan 2015)

Nice HD images...looking forward to seeing a FTS...you big tease.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (9 Jan 2015)

mmm suspense.... but ok, lets wait for a full view


----------



## alto (10 Jan 2015)

Fabulous photos so far ... also waiting for the next video & FTS


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys. Everything is going very good. Cuba is growing at a stupid rate (its closer the light).
Thinking about the fish... Already have some ideas.

Pedro.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (10 Jan 2015)

Your green neons are grate,  why not use them again?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Jan 2015)

Robert H. Tavera said:


> Your green neons are grate,  why not use them again?



Robert, yes you're right they're great but I would like to use a new species that have never used before.
Will see in the near future.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (10 Jan 2015)

Maybe some reed tetras !!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Mar 2015)

Day 71 ... with 6 weeks of diatoms this one is pretty delayed but is now growing as initially expected - having nature covering the hardscape...
FTS & Step-by-step video soon...


----------



## BBogdan (11 Mar 2015)

Seems to be really great , nice pics!
Looking forward for a full view .


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 Mar 2015)

Looks great from the pics. Also agree with everyone above.... FTS 

Jim


----------



## Pedro Rosa (12 May 2015)

A small update. In situ!


----------



## JamieB (12 May 2015)

Yet another amazing work by you Pedro, just perfect and a very beautiful spot for the tank, not only is it a relaxing room to read but also relaxing to sit and stare into the tank!

Keep it up!


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (12 May 2015)

Finally a FTS  Looks great, another excelent work...

Enviado do meu GT-I9100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 May 2015)

Another angle, some weeks later...



 

... and one of the inhabitants "Sundadanio Axelrodi (blue)"


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2015)

Very nice...when can we have a proper FTS tho'


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Jun 2015)

Finally the step-by-step video with the initially FTS.
Enjoy!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2015)

Fantastic hardscape pedro!! so nice to see the construction of such an interesting scape.

Look forward to the updates


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Jun 2015)

Crikey...that's a lot of work...pretty impressive though.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Jun 2015)

Thanks guys. 
It's an interesting aquarium to keep. Some weekly work.
My actual 120cm made me work even harder


----------



## Felix Wagner (20 Jun 2015)

Really Beautiful and amazing Pedro 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## parotet (20 Jun 2015)

Stunning video and tank. Congrats Pedro, another fantastic work. Thanks for taking your time to produce these videos and share your knowledge

Jordi


----------



## flygja (23 Jun 2015)

Excellent hardscape. I hope you entered this into IAPLC because it looks real good.


----------



## Marc Chandler (23 Jun 2015)

Love the hard scaping Pedro! Looks great


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (23 Jun 2015)

I'm very impressed by your sophisticated work. Kudos to your skills!
I think I don't have enough patience to tie the moss to fixed branches, I'd probably just glued it.


----------



## parotet (23 Jun 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I think I don't have enough patience to tie the moss to fixed branches, I'd probably just glued it.


It happened the same to me, but I have discovered that if you take the time to tie the moss and you do it properly (using only a few "leaves", much better if they do not overlap too much, actually you have to see most of the wood-rock) the results are much better. You can make a much more efficient use of the plant material you have, you can cover much more surface, co2-flow-light will better around the new growth parts and the new growth looks nice from the very beginning.

Jordi


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Jun 2015)

flygja said:


> Excellent hardscape. I hope you entered this into IAPLC because it looks real good.



I entered but it's not a good "format" for IAPLC. My 300l is more "Nature". This is a landscape aquascape that many people don't like.



Alexander Belchenko said:


> I'm very impressed by your sophisticated work. Kudos to your skills!
> I think I don't have enough patience to tie the moss to fixed branches, I'd probably just glued it.





parotet said:


> It happened the same to me, but I have discovered that if you take the time to tie the moss and you do it properly (using only a few "leaves", much better if they do not overlap too much, actually you have to see most of the wood-rock) the results are much better. You can make a much more efficient use of the plant material you have, you can cover much more surface, co2-flow-light will better around the new growth parts and the new growth looks nice from the very beginning.



One can always tie the moos outside the aquarium. It's easier but then you'll the trouble in glueing the wood. If you think this was difficult, you must take a look at my 300l !!! It was insane timing all that moss!
And i changed the moss in this one some months ago. So it was double work  Changed to Taxiphyllum barbieri. Willlow is a "large" moss for this size.
Jordi have a point in what he is saying.


----------



## flygja (29 Jun 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> I entered but it's not a good "format" for IAPLC. My 300l is more "Nature". This is a landscape aquascape that many people don't like.


A look at the past years' top 27 will tell you otherwise. Mostly dominated by strong landscapes.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jun 2015)

flygja said:


> A look at the past years' top 27 will tell you otherwise. Mostly dominated by strong landscapes.



Some of them you're right, mainly number one 
But there are some Nature Aquariums at the top. They changed the rules last year, as you probably remember and I think they will apply them this year! But with ADA we never know. Now there will be no NA Party... next year what will change?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Jul 2015)

Some updates...
Almost 7 month and almost all ok.

New fish: Hasemania nana, 20x
A very good school fish ant they are very funny to watch.

Some photos:


----------



## Jaydip (21 Jul 2015)

Nice tank.Love this video too.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jul 2015)

Hi Pedro Stunning Aquascape


----------



## ismayandi (31 Jul 2015)

man...that is awesome....


----------



## Pedro Rosa (31 Jul 2015)

Thanks guys! 

After the "in situ" photo you can see above, now it's time for what could be the last photos of this layout (but i'm thinking of a little movie). Photos for some contests were also taken sometime ago. 
It's not as good as i would like but we learn something on each setup. 
Glad to have the will to keep on planning more aquariums


----------



## ismayandi (4 Aug 2015)

just love the cave you have there...and it would be best if you take the photo without the equipment inside on the FTS. BTW excellent work....


----------



## Simon Day (4 Aug 2015)

Really impressed with all your tanks …..this one looks bigger 60l.

What lens have you used on the FTS and close ups ?… lighting is really good also.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (5 Aug 2015)

A small movie to show how Lost Nature is with 8 months and near to this aquascape end.
It was a wonderful time and many challenges to keep it going.

Enjoy


----------



## Andy D (5 Aug 2015)

Great video! Great tank!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (5 Aug 2015)

Simon Day said:


> Really impressed with all your tanks …..this one looks bigger 60l.
> What lens have you used on the FTS and close ups ?… lighting is really good also.



Sorry, I missed you question... on the pictures i used a 17-85 USM (Canon).
The latest video i used 3 lens... described at the end of the video.

Pedro.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Aug 2015)

Hi Pedro, Great video.And one Awesome AquaScape


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (6 Aug 2015)

Very cool video, watched with big interest. Your video helped to see your tank in a whole, somehow I lost in close-ups shots, but video helped to see the whole picture again. Many thanks, I really enjoyed. (Slightly envy to your foto/video skills.) Please keep this great photos and videos coming!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (6 Aug 2015)

Thanks guys.



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very cool video, watched with big interest. Your video helped to see your tank in a whole, somehow I lost in close-ups shots, but video helped to see the whole picture again. Many thanks, I really enjoyed. (Slightly envy to your foto/video skills.) Please keep this great photos and videos coming!



ahah, like you don't have fabulous pictures on your aquarius! 

Waiting to upload some photos and videos from my 300l aquarium!!!


----------

